# Is Variable speed on  220v single phase lathe possible?



## burtonbr (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't quite understand what I've read here about VFD and phase converters and such but I wondered is it possible or practical to turn a geared head lathe with fixed speeds between 70-1400 rpm to variable speed control ?
is it even possible or would it be trouble or a waste? 

Thanks for for any input you share.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 9, 2014)

You can not run a single phase motor with a VFD, it must be a 3 phase motor.

There are 3 reasons to run a geared head lathe with a VFD:

1.  You only have single phase available and the lathe has a 3 phase motor.

2. You need speeds between the available geared speeds.  It is nice to be able to dial in the exact speed you want and to be able to change the speed on the fly.

3.  There is some cool factor by having a VFD on the lathe.


----------



## burtonbr (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks, that clears it up. The cool factor of having variable speed is why I asked. But I see 3 phase is required.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 9, 2014)

I did exactly what you are asking, actually, to a lathe and a mill. I picked up a couple of 1 1/2 HP 3-phase motors off the local on-line ads and bought a new Teco FM50 VFD. 240 volt, single-phase in; 240 volt 3-phase out. 

I can select between the mill and the lathe with a switch. My remote head swings between the two machines and has a tach, on/off/direction switch, emergency stop and speed control on it.



Jim is so right on all three points - especially the 'cool' factor. Getting accurate spindle speeds ain't so bad either.


----------



## rdhem2 (Mar 10, 2014)

burtonbr said:


> Thanks, that clears it up. The cool factor of having variable speed is why I asked. But I see 3 phase is required.



No!!!!  You too can be cool even with single phase.  Most all drives anymore, 7 1/2hp and smaller can be run with 230v 1 phase power input.  Get a drive and change the motor and you can be as cool as other home mechanics. Like most things.  My brains and your money, we can do anything!

You lucky *DAWG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!             *:roflmao:


----------



## burtonbr (Mar 10, 2014)

That is what I thought after reading the replies, Just change the motor to a 3 phase motor and use the VFD to be Cool like you guys. I see 3 phase motors for less than $100 at surplus center but probably more than I'm willing to tackle right now, and I probably wouldn't notice much difference in having variable speed for a while. I was just thinking I would like the variable speed lathe if I ordered a new one, but the PM 1127 is not available and I think I like the G4002 so I was thinking what if I could convert a G4002 to variable, maybe someday....

Thanks for the suggestions !


----------



## rdhem2 (Mar 10, 2014)

No problem my man.  I have helped two local guys convert their G2004s.  One knifemaker, one gun guy, two happy people.  For what it is it seems like a pretty good little lathe, you know, considering its birth.


----------

